# Vermilion?



## jiggin'fool

I was just wondering what the river was looking like with the recent ice jam... How high up river is the jam? Gauges say its still high flow... Just wondering... Thinking about trying to get out somewhere friday... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!
Mike

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24

The last I heard, a few days ago Fromm grandpa, that it was ice from mouth to the public ramp. And it was backed up at the mill hollow bridge really high. I don't have that recent info so idk if that will help you. But I know my grandparents cottage still has some pretty big ice chunks all around the grounds


----------



## 88luneke

Hopefully this warm front turns into that five letter word called SPRING


----------



## doubleheader

88luneke said:


> Hopefully this warm front turns into that five letter word called SPRING


5 letter? Just kidding, nothing else to do till it finally arrives.


----------



## lrobison24

Can't wait to get fishing again out there, this is kinda a different question but do you do a lot of summer fishing on the vermilion?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Vermilion wont be good for awhile. it holds trout september-late may. And some claim to have caught summer steel hold overs, ive never been so fortunate.
To the guy who asked about summer fishing , yea the vermilion has some decent smallmouth bass fishing , ive landed some nice bass from mouth all the way to schoeple gardens and wakeman dam


----------



## lrobison24

Thank you steelhead sniper, I fish a
Lot out there and to me that the bass fishing has gotten worse for the past few years. And my grandpa has said the past few years have been not so good steelhead years compared to the past but that's just from his fishing trips


----------



## 88luneke

doubleheader said:


> 5 letter? Just kidding, nothing else to do till it finally arrives.


Hmh. Good to see those college degrees are paying off for me :lol:


----------



## 88luneke

Summer trout fishing eh? Browns and bows?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Im not saying there is a fishable summertime trout fishery in the vermilion by any means, just saying ive heard a couple people say they have caught steelhead way out of season by pure luck. theres a lot of deep holes and shady areas with lots of tree overhang, seems like one of few rivers that might support a little natural reproduction to me. and yeah when I mentioned the summertime bass fishing I said its "decent", Ive caught a few real nice smallmouth out of the river over the years but never really targeted them hardcore.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Thanks guys! Just getting tired of dragging all the ice fishing stuff out!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616

Anyone know if there is any open fishable water on the v I'm ready to go fishing can't wait anymore


----------



## mdogs444

Nope. Only fishable water I've heard of is in the mid to upper rocky, which is still spotty.


----------



## wertply616

Ok thanks ik some of the pics I was looking at had open water it was picks of the v had the ice jams on them but it looked like open water on the other side of the ice Jams


----------



## tehsavage

I wouldn't even chance fishing near a jam if that thing gives way whew buddy. Goodbye limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Mill hollow looks like a tornado went through it. All the ice is in the same place but the rivers a lot lower. I'd be surprised if there is fishable open water without a long hike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool

I caught a nice hen about 930 yesterday... Not on the vermilion though.... Drove out just to take a look at the V. There was hardly any open water at all... Talked to Craig at Erie outfitters and he said the ice jam is 2 miles long from mill hollow upstream! I walked down to look at peasley and it was froze solid... Hardly any open water.... Vermilion might not fish for another month! Gonna be a lot more ice added to the ice dam when it comes up with the whole river froze up again... Don't know what the lower sections look like..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616

Where'd you catch that one at


----------



## jiggin'fool

Anyone have eyes on the V??? Saw the flow gauge looked a little more accurate just wondering if the jam opened up??? The one I caught was on an unstocked trib...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616

From what I heard is the ice jam blew out but not to sure on how accurate that is


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Mill Hollow stretch is wide open. Was pretty high and dirty Saturday though.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EyeCatchEm

I'm gonna take a look tomorrow... I'll keep everyone informed on te conditions


----------



## tehsavage

Anyone think she will fish by Sunday? USGS looks jacked up


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

Coffee and cream when I stopped by to hike around.


----------



## jiggin'fool

What was the flow like?


----------



## 88luneke

Looked high but fishable. 

With that said today was the first time I'd been there.


----------



## queequeg

Is the gauge on the v working? Claims to be over 1000 and recent measurements are zig zagging up and down.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

queequeg said:


> Is the gauge on the v working? Claims to be over 1000 and recent measurements are zig zagging up and down.


Don't know if it got whacked by ice or something else but I believe it is not functioning.


----------



## 88luneke

I've been wondering the same. Temp and turbidity look ok at least.


----------



## tehsavage

Yea no way it was working . It will fish today definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

It's been fishable. There's just almost no fish. Unless you like catching 1lb skippers. This year sucks.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Don't forget any fish that were in the river in the fall that would have been winter holdovers are more than likely dead from the massive ice jams and ice flows we had.... That may be why there aren't as many fish also...


----------



## Lundfish

That could be. Yet another reason a Spring run is not practical for Ohio.


----------



## ship wreck

does anyone use kayaks to fish around the mouth of the river or south of the train bridge


----------



## queequeg

Can anyone give me an idea how the C looks? Might try to hit it next weekend but with the gauge down I dint want to drive 2 hours for a wot (waste of time).


----------



## mdogs444

wait until the day before and check the gauge. Rain coming this week.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Not even close... Probably be at least a week and a half after Mondays rain... If not longer!


----------



## Lundfish

queequeg said:


> Can anyone give me an idea how the C looks? Might try to hit it next weekend but with the gauge down I dint want to drive 2 hours for a wot (waste of time).


It's chocolate now. Will probably be next weekend too because there's a lot of rain in the forecast. I've given up on the chrome this year. The boat is all ready for walleye. The next rain or even now, they'll push in, spawn and leave.


----------



## bman95

Yup its walleye time for me too. With warmer waters in the river theyre gonna be on the nest pretty soon


----------



## tehsavage

What a waste of a year with this weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus

I second that. This year was probably my worst ever. I did manage some nice sized fish but not nearly the amount I usually catch. Most years I manage a bunch of fish at or over the 30 inch mark. Tons of skippers this year,. 

The fall was not that bad but the fish size was much smaller than usual. This spring has been horrible so far. From iced up rivers and ice jams to flooding rains every week. We cant get a break. Does not look like were gona get into any fish over the next week or so. Oh well, our weather here in Ohio swings so dramatically from year to year plus our runoff rivers dont give us nice steady flows. 

Sounds like everyone is fed up this year. Im ready to switch to eyes already but Im gona hold out hope for a rain free week and temps in the 50's. Hopefully we dont shoot up into the 70's when we do get a break in the rain.

Keepin the fingers crossed.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

After dealing with crap weather and freezes all winter it'll be rewarding to get a few nicer fish hopefully in the coming week or two. Can't argue with excitement to switch to eyes but I won't complain about those giving up on chrome either....more elbow room. Season isn't done yet.


----------



## Sheitown

How does she look for tommorrow? Still high muddy and no fish? I might just go fishing.


----------



## Lundfish

Sheitown said:


> How does she look for tommorrow? Still high muddy and no fish? I might just go fishing.


I hope you didn't go.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Oh I am sure there are fish but with the water at 1/4 inch visibility you might struggle!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Yup always mud and no fish in the vermilion at all


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Looks like the Flow gauge for the vermilion might be up and working accurately again, I believe the turbidity chart was only one reading close to accurate before.


----------



## Lundfish

It doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Yeah I guess your right, not like there's ever any fish in the V after a blowout in mid April


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Lundfish said:


> It doesn't even matter anymore.


Lol. Only matters when it's convenient. Start caring again sometime next fall?


----------



## 88luneke

Really hope the turbidity drops enough to be fishable tomorrow. Doubt it will, but never know I suppose.


----------



## nooffseason

Lundfish said:


> It doesn't even matter anymore.


Dude, why don't you just stay up in MI. Your negativity on OH fishing in these forums kills me, i'm sure i'm not the only one.....


----------



## SelfTaught

88luneke said:


> Really hope the turbidity drops enough to be fishable tomorrow. Doubt it will, but never know I suppose.


It was at 40 earlier today & Dropped to 35 tonight. Once it gets in the 20's I'll make a cpl last efforts for some. 

Anyone drive by the vermilion today? Just curious how bad she was. Still assuming pretty muddy.


----------



## SelfTaught

Made it out tonight for a bit. Decent visibility in places. Landed one 21" steelie, a nice 15" smallie & some morphadite fish I've never seen before. 

Talked to a guy who fished the river all day from turnpike to the powerlines & he only saw about 3-4 fish all day.


----------



## Lundfish

nooffseason said:


> Dude, why don't you just stay up in MI. Your negativity on OH fishing in these forums kills me, i'm sure i'm not the only one.....


Negativity? Try REALITY. Can you pass some of that kool aid?


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Must be the poverty mentality for those of us who have still enjoyed fishing through a tough season, eh? Shame we can't all go to Michigan aka BC Jr. Smallies are a blast SelfTaught seems the big ones have showed up in the past few days.


----------



## tehsavage

I hit up high yesterday and squat from about 4-6


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Lol I've been hearing mixed reports, heard a lot of people say they haven't seen much action at all but also hear some say 10 -15 fish days.
Personally haven't had a lot of time to get out lately went out at 5pm for a couple hours yesterday landed 2 big females and missed 2 fish. Also landed 3 smallmouths once I ran out of eggs and started chucking hardware. Weather was beautiful but also brought out the crowds


----------



## tehsavage

Seen about 30 stacked in a hole today.....couldn't get them to hit anything!!! Out of the same hole I caught 3 carp 3 smallies and a white bass. All on red/black mini foo tipped with shrimp. 

Guy upriver from me got 17 smallies in an hour.. 

Question for ya'll - If you are throwing something that is consistently catching everything BUT steelhead, do you switch what ya have on or will steelies tend to eat whatever other fish are hitting?

Saw them rolling, and just milling around. all fish looked pretty big.


----------



## 88luneke

I'd probably mix things up and throw something different. If I'm getting bored and tired of not catching anything then I'll just enjoy the fights I do have.


----------



## SelfTaught

Tehsavage - where were you fishing at where that guy had 17 smallies?! Im going to have to start packing my smallie gear in my river bag from now.

- for the steelies not hitting anything keep changing lures & colors & depth till they hit. Try an inline spinner or anthing like that you can buzz by em piss em off enough and get some reaction strikes if they don't wanna eat anything.


----------



## tehsavage

PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

That was me catching those smallies


----------



## laynhardwood

here is one of them


----------



## tehsavage

small world!


----------



## laynhardwood

Had a chance to fish after work today much tougher day with water being lower and clearer but did manage 8 nothing huge 18" was biggest today smallest 15"


----------



## tehsavage

My cousin and i managed 8 smallies between us the biggest was 5lb and well over 20". My cousin managed a spawned out steelie beat to all hell, i hooked up with a nice female at the end but she wrapped my line around the rocks >.<

Breaking 50lb braid is not fun.


----------



## 88luneke

Headin there Saturday mornin. Hoping for steel, but if I catch smallies all morning I won't be sad lol


----------



## laynhardwood

It's always a good day when your fishing and catching some nice smallies isn't hard to handle good luck this wknd maybe I will see you down there


----------



## 88luneke

Saturday mornin, fished from 7am to 10am.


----------



## SelfTaught

TehSavage - any luck Landing a Steele yet?


----------



## tehsavage

My cousan picked up one on his first cast up high in the V on friday, it was a spawned out battle scarred male and slammed a bunch of smallmouth and all of the sudden this steel started going crazy in a huge pool jumping out and going nuts so i let my bait drift done a bit further and WHAM instant strike within a few feet of where it jumped, made my reel scream for 50 yards down the river and started to fight it back and it wrapped my main which is a 50lb braid around some huge boulders that fell in the water and stayed hooked  if i let slack on the line i could feel the fish pull the line out but when i pulled it was straight snag. 

I had a 8lb leader on so by all rights it should have snapped rather quick so given the fact after pulling reallllllllly hard it snapped my main so i know the line had to of been pinched or it would have broke at the leader. By that time in the evening it was almost sundown and my cousan was ill prepared for the hole with hip waders so he was walking around with water in his boot and it was time to go. Haven't been back out since but i'm hoping the weather tomorrow will give a quick 2 hour window 4-6 where i can get some casts in!! Weathers not looking good. 

All fish taken that day on shrimp tails :X


----------



## SelfTaught

You'll get em one day tehsavage

Lots of fish runnin around in the V yesterday. Landed a female and a decent male. Switched to smallies around lunch and had some good luck. Fished 730am-3pm. Perfect day on the river to get away and relax.


----------



## SelfTaught

Anyone close to the V this afternoon to get eyes on the river after this little bit of rain for color?


----------



## tehsavage

muddy muddy muddy. drove to 4 access points and seen no one up high 1 at mill hollow and 4 on the powerlines (no one was south of the bridge). It rising now.. gonna be a while but im pretty sure this is gonna flush most of the fish out. The way the rains gonna hit this week river wont fish for a while.


----------



## tehsavage

Anyone been on the v? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## no_luck_again

tehsavage said:


> Anyone been on the v?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was there yesterday. Color and flow were great. Fish were not cooperating. I went late afternoon/evening.


----------



## SelfTaught

No Luck Again - Where'd you fish at


----------



## no_luck_again

Gore Orphanage


----------



## laynhardwood

Got 5 today while bass fishing all caught on cranks in fast water here was biggest


----------



## tehsavage

Nice i'm suprised to see fish are still in the river! I went the other day and was very leary of their being any fish with it being so warm and it was an aerial acrobatic show all afternoon as there was a hatch of some bug and they were going nuts jumping at them and quite a few were cruising the shore line too! I tried everything in my box and 4 different baits and NOTHING!!!! did manage a smallie on a firetiger husky jerk though! 
Didn't have any dry flies to try though...


----------



## laynhardwood

There is still quite a few steelhead I hooked 5 others also but they go ballistic when the water is this warm and they came unbuttoned I also caught 14 smallies and 2 largemouth it was a fun day overall


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Any steelhead in the river ? I'm guessing no but never hurts to ask.


----------

